# Tribute 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all, me again with my stupid questions! I always find the best people to ask are already living with the Van! 
Thanks grumpy man should have read the spec a bit better on water tanks!
We are expecting our 550 in July but by the sounds of it we will be lucky!
We are off to France in the Compass 3rd August and would need our 550 at least a week before that to sort out insurance new booking documents etc.Our van is 3 yrs old with 16000 miles on . Our dealer says he'll take the sting on the trade in another couple of thousand miles added .
The van we viewed at the Dealers belonged to someone and had front fog lights are these standard or did they have them Fitted? The guy who dealt with us actually pointed them out as a feature hope he's not wrong?
We decided not to have a roll out awning fitted as we hardly use ours and thought maybe a drive away awning would be better, does anyone know of a suitable one or if its agood idea?
Just read some previous posts on space and fitting a dog in the 650 which was suggested not a good idea ! Oh dear looks like we may be a bit cramped with our Keeshond in the 550!
All of this came about because Hubby wants to be a born again biker and wants to trade the car in so I have to use the 550 for commuting , shopping etc is this a good idea or have we both gone mad! Help!


----------



## 104610 (May 19, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo,
have you seen http://www.tributemotorhomes.co.uk
and http://www.tribute-motorhomes.co.uk

When I think of commuting in a motorhome I think of the short wheelbase Fords, VWs and Mazda Bongo.

The 550 and 650 are over 9ft high and 18ft & 19.5ft long. Either do not lend themselves to be regularly driven and parked in the town and city and at 25mpg not much of a commuters vehicle.

Looking at you requirements I would go for a cheap small car off Autotrader and the 650 which has at least 3 times the storage space as the 550 if you also use Sue ann's idea of putting bulky items in the shower cubicle plus there is room for a dog basket on the floor at the rear away from the kitchen and lounge area.

Well actually thats what I have done plus purchased a Harley, yes I too am having a mid-life crisis.. oh heck! :roll:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Front Fog lights on mine were standard fitting so I would expect them to be standard on the 2007 model.I use mine as my daily transport.I would agree they are not suitable for certainly town use/parking but anything else no problem. (Not counting height barriers)


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks , Boy wonder & Grumpyman for your advice.
We will still be getting the 550 as the 650 won't fit on our drive! Honestly we've been out with a tapemeasure! Seriously, when we got our Compass we Knew we couldnt fit anything much over 18ft and its one of the smallest coachbuilts you can get . Also we know from experience that it will just fit in a carpark space without overhanging but only just which is what we want from the 550. As already said we mostly weekend ,only one 2week hol per annum and week of xmas so storage although tight should be ok . I'll only be commuting 3days per week 26 mile round trip plenty parking . I realise its no good for city centre or multistorey but we are lucky enough to live 5mins from a metro station. I figure there are plenty big vans driving all day long so I could manage life is after all compromise!
What I'm really keen to know is does the van stand up to all year round use? Does diesal heating use lot of fuel? Would a drive away awning be anygood and how easy or hard are these to erect? Thanks anyone


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry but no fog lights on our 550-just the front nacelles with a grille fitted. Personally I have very rarely used them when I did have them, so I won't miss them.
I disagree with a previous poster-I would be happy to use one as a commuting vehicle, and I sincerely hope to get 30mpg overall. (Currently after 1400 miles it is just over 31). Of course, if it is a continuous traffic crawl type commute, then mpg will be affected.
Any other questions just ask
HTH
oldenstar


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Having visited my Dealer with mine to show him the repair. I would not worry to much about the problems some have found with the 2007,I also hope the new owner is not a member.New 550 PDI'd by Dealer then driven to main Fiat service agents on journey Engine Management light came on which reduces the performance to safety mode.Owner was due to take delivery next day. Three weeks later and £3000 vehicle repaired. New CAT and Engine Management system.


----------

